# Android APK's



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 21, 2018)

I was wondering is it possible to extract installed apk's from an Android phone? People from my Facebook lottery group are disappointed with the recent update to our state's lottery app. I have the old version on my phone, so I wanted to extract so they install the old version.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2018)

GoFigureItOut said:


> I was wondering is it possible to extract installed apk's from an Android phone? People from my Facebook lottery group are disappointed with the recent update to our state's lottery app. I have the old version on my phone, so I wanted to extract so they install the old version.




Files are super hidden on android, you would need to unhide those files via pc, its possible you may need a emulator too, but apks are labled as .apk


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 21, 2018)

does your Phone  ( and of course theirs ) have an apps back up / restore  "app or function" Built in
one of mine does and the other does not
The one that does will back up both data and app to the SD Card so i presume it can be used to either restore to phone  or sideload to another phone
if you dont have an apps back up you probably be able to get one from Google Android Store

PS the phone with apps back up is an Asus and the one without is a HTC


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=53tkWpzZI_Hv8Aetj6_wBA


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 21, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> does your Phone  ( and of course theirs ) have an apps back up / restore  "app or function" Built in
> one of mine does and the other does not



Looks like my phone doesn't have that feature. They might be SOL. Oh, well. That's one reason why I disable auto updates from the Play Store. Thanks anyways



eidairaman1 said:


> Files are super hidden on android, you would need to unhide those files via pc, its possible you may need a emulator too, but apks are labled as .apk



Since Android is based on Linux, do you think it would be easier to find the apk on a Linux machine rather than Windows? Not sure if that makes any sense, but perhaps portions of the phones partition might be in ext4 or something


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 21, 2018)

Hvae you tried to find the apk online, like on APKMirror?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2018)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Looks like my phone doesn't have that feature. They might be SOL. Oh, well. That's one reason why I disable auto updates from the Play Store. Thanks anyways
> 
> 
> 
> Since Android is based on Linux, do you think it would be easier to find the apk on a Linux machine rather than Windows? Not sure if that makes any sense, but perhaps portions of the phones partition might be in ext4 or something



Once you learn how to unhide super hidden files you should be able to get the.apks

Other option, linux emulator. Or root the phone afnd then use ES file explorer

You can use search in windows and use *.apk in the phone directory


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2018)

GoFigureItOut said:


> I was wondering is it possible to extract installed apk's from an Android phone? People from my Facebook lottery group are disappointed with the recent update to our state's lottery app. I have the old version on my phone, so I wanted to extract so they install the old version.


Go to Google Play and look for " App Extractor " and install. There are plenty of good ones and few need root.


eidairaman1 said:


> Files are super hidden on android, you would need to unhide those files via pc, its possible you may need a emulator too, but apks are labled as .apk


That's not true at all. Just need to know how to navigate in a Linux environment. If you Root your device, that becomes easy.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 24, 2018)

Extracting the apk worked, but it some how got corrupted and refused to install


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2018)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Extracting the apk worked, but it some how got corrupted and refused to install


You likely need to enable " Unknown sources " in Security settings on the device you want to install it to.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2018)

When referring to Android apps, "sideloading" typically means installing an application package in APK format onto an Android device. Such packages are usually downloaded from websites other than Google play, usually through a computer. Side loading of apps is only possible if the user has allowed "Unknown Sources" in their Security Settings.


----------

